# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چالش ایجاد عادت بهتر برای زندگی بهتر

## high.target

_سلام
منو ک میشناسین چالشمو یادتون هس؟ده روز تا آدم شدن
خب اینجا ی چالش دیگه اس
بنا ب درخاست دوستان اسم رو عوض کردیم ولی رسم همونه
ی سری عادت های مفید برای همه کنکوری و غیر کنکوری دانشجو یا غیر دانشجو 
بنا به درخاست ۵ نفر از دوستانحالا ما میگیم ۵ تا بوده شما هم بگین بوده
اول ی سری حرف دل :
دیدین ی وقتای قول میدیم و پاش وایمیستیم؟
چرا؟
چون حرف زدیم
حالا ی سوال دارم
دیگران از ما مهم ترن؟؟ نه !! هیچ دیگرانی از خودمون مهم تر نیست
اینجا میخایم تو ۴۰ روز ب خودمون کمک کنیم ، خودمون رو دوس داشته باشیم و برای هدفی ک خودمون گذاشتیم تلاش کنیم ، پای حرفامون وایسیم
میخایم ی بار هم که شده شب موقع خاب به خودت بگی آره امروز من نهایت تلاشمو کردم واسه حال خوبم
میخایم ۴۰ روز از خودمون شرمنده نباشیم
۴۰ روز با چالش هایی که خودت برا خودت میچینی
تبصره:
شاید تو این ۴۰ روز روزایی باشه که به هر دلیل نشه ولی مهم این که تو رضایت داشته باشی از خودت
بگی اگه ی روز دو روز نشد عیی نداره جبران میکنم
.
.تورو خدا بهونه تراشی نکنیمی بار صادق باشیم
بیایم ۴۰ روز تلاش کنیم
چالش هر کس طبق نظرای خودشه و خودش میچینه اما مهم اینه کنار همه اینا حال خوب هم جز چالش هامون باشه
خاهشا بیاین به خودمون کمک کنیم
اینجا اعلام حظور کنیم
و هر روز عملکردمون رو بگیم
اینم بگم چالش قبلیمون چالش ۱۰ روز بود که به شخصه برای من فایده داشت حالا بقیه دوستان رو نمیدونم
دوس داشتین بیاین کنار هم ی اتفاق قششنگ رو رقم بزنیم
کیا پاین؟؟_

----------


## Amirsh23

*تویی که این تاپیکو برای اولین بار باز میکنی باید بدونی از همین لحظه که این پیامو میخونی باید شروع کنی چون با واگذار کردن حال به اینده همیشه تو امید آینده ای*

----------


## indomitable

*سلام.
مرسی از تگت!!!
من پایه ام.

یه مشکل کوچولو دارم اونو حل کنم از شنبه استارت
مشاکیل:
چشام درد میکنن باید رست کنم.
برنامه ام نیاز به تغییر داره
فردا باید کرنومتر بگیرم.*

----------


## high.target

_خب من زهرا به خودم زهرا قول میدم که
۱ نماز 
۲ دعای عهد
۳ لاینتر هامو درست کنم و بخونم (زبان انگلیسی و زبان )
۴ درس های ارشد
۵ درس های خودم
۶ حال خوب
۷ ده دیقه تا ی رب ورزش
۸ مبارزه با فکر های چرت و پرت
۹ اینو دیگه نمیگم
خب از فردا تا ۴۰ روز یعنی ۱۲ ام اولبن روز و ۲۲ بهمن روز آخر چالش من
تو رو خدا بیاین باشیم خاهشاااا
پ ن دکتر انوشه میگن فکرای مثبت مث آب توی لیوانه و فکرای منفی مث هواش اگ مثبتو تیویت نکنی هوا ، تبخیر میشه و هوا جاشو میگیره
نماز و دعا فکرای مثبت منه
شما چی  8_

----------


## rz1

*اينجانب امادگي خود را اعلام ميدارم
ي بار ديگه گفته بودم ميام اما نشد
نميخوام بي نظم باشم!
واسه مقابله با بينظميم امروز زودتر از قبلا بيدار شدم
پس شد:
بيداري قبل از 6 صبح
خواب تا حداکثر 1 شب
ديگه موقع ناهار سريال نبينم
انجمن هم ساعات خاصي بيام : 8 صبح
12 ظهر
10 يا 11 شب (ميدونم نميتونم قطعش کنم!بلاک کردن سايت و اينام نميخوام...ولي کمترش ميکنم)

از کتاب ايکيو زيست حتما روزي 30 تست حداقل بزنم!ترجيحا ادامه مباحث دوازدهم
از کتاب مسايل شيمي اون تيکه هاي علامتدار هرروز 20 تاش حل کنم
از دفتر سوالات اشتباه من و مهم ازمونا غافل نشم


شب هروقت اومدم انجمن ميگم ک چ کردم
سپاس از مهندس زري

کپي شده از ده روز
منم از فردا پايتم  

ي ويرايش هم بدم:
جعبه لايتنر ک دو هفتس خاک خورده -_- هم بخونم

ويرايش 2 :
با محمدرضا دعوا نکنممممم و دربرابرش روزه سکوت باشممممممم -_- داداش رو اعصابه گاهي -_-
*

----------


## be_quick

*سلامممم
خب منم هستم
هر وقت ان شدم اون روز ( ها) رو میگم ک از چه چالشایی روبه رو شدم و حلش کردم ( البته سعی میکنم 40 روزو بگم) و همچنین میزان رضایت
خییییلی کارا هست که باید رو به راش کنم 
پس منم از همین امشب هستم ساعت19 تاریخ 99/10/11 تا 99/11/22 
اگه زنده بمونیم
*

----------


## moboer

بعد از کلی بهم ریختگی برنامم، از همین الان طبق برنامم پیش میرم و طبق ساعات در نظر گرفته شده میخوابم و بیدار میشم تا از لحاظ جسمی کسل نباشم
انجمن هم دیگه نمیام جز روزای خاص
هروقت هم ان شدم چالش هامو مینویسم دوباره

----------


## seyed..yousefi

دفعه قبل بنا به دلایل شخصی نتونستم گزارش بدم ولی این دفعه سعیم بر اینه که هر روز بیام بگم
اینجاب به خودم قول میدم از فردا کارهای زیر رو انجام بدم
1.نخوابیدن بعد از نماز صبح :Yahoo (76): 
2.درسم رو بهتر و بیشتر ادامه بدم
3.با خواهرم دعوا نکنم :Yahoo (77): 
4.کمتر از فضای مجازی استفاده کنم
5.دوباره به اوج برسم
6.به برنامم پایبند باشم
و خیلی کارای دیگه که الان به ذهنم نمیاد

----------


## Amirsh23

کمی آرامش کمی حال خوب . گوش کنید
https://uupload.ir/view/ep92_forever.mp3 پخش آنلاین و دانلود

----------


## be_quick

> کمی آرامش کمی حال خوب . گوش کنید
> https://uupload.ir/view/ep92_forever.mp3 پخش آنلاین و دانلود


 میدونی اهنگ ارامبخش خیلی جالبه اونی که پس زمینه خود اون شخص غمگین باشه اهنگو غمگین میشنوه اونی هم که شاده اهنگو ملایم و پر از ارامش  و امیدواری و انقد همه چیو سخت نگرفتن میشنوه ! خیلی خوب بود مرسی

ر.ا : من طی یک عملیات انتحاری یه سه هفته ای هست میخوام جراتمو شجاعتمو بیشتر وبیشتر کنم و اینکه تو رودربایستی نیفتم یااز چیزای که میگم و انتخاب میکنم نترسم و خجالت نکشم و تا حدودی رک باشم ( البته نه از اون رک ها که دل بقیه رو میشکونن ) چون واسه رشته ای که میخوام  باید این سرسختیوتقویتش کنم ...
واسه همین شاید بعضی چیزا که نوشتم ب نظر بعضیا مسخره بیاد ولی مینویسم... و مهم نیس که چرت باشه ب نظرشون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## poker_ch

*مرسی بابت تگ زهرا جان : ))

خوب اهداف من:

۱_شب نهایتا ساعت ۱ بخوابم و ۷_۸ بلند شم
۲_بغیر از جمعه ها فروم نیام : ))
۳_روزی ۱۵ دقیقه لغت ادبیات حتما و حتما بخونم و پشت گوش نندازم : )
۴_روی عمومی هام بیشتر کار کنم
۵_بیشتر فیزیک بخونم 
۶_ساعت مطالعه ام رو برسونم بالای 10
۷_ورزش ها و نرمش های سبک رو از سر بگیرم
۸_به ناراحتی ها و غم و غصه ها و... فکر نکنم... حفظ تمرکز مهم ترین چیزه

فعلا همینا : ))
استارتش هم از فردا، ۱۲ دی ۹۹ و ۱ ژانویه ۲۰۲۱
تا ۲۲ بهمن (روز شکست دشمن  )
خدا کنه بر دشمنا و موانعم غلبه کنم : ))


جمعه ها میام گزارش پیشرفتمو به اطلاع همگان میرسونم*

----------


## amir80

...

----------


## .Delaram

منم هستم
اول خواب بعد از ساعت ۷ حذف میکنم مگه اینک میگرن بگیرم
دوم ساعت مطالعمو از ۱۰ ساعت بیشتر میکنم

----------


## be_quick

سلام اینم اولیش مقدمه چینی هس  :Yahoo (4): 
برنامه ریزی درست حجمی - 3 تا جمله ثابت قدرتی هرروز که بنویسم ( بدون کپی از سایتا و غیره کاملا در رابطه با زندگیم ،هدفم و اینده و چیزی که عمیقا عاشقشم ) _ تنظیم 4 الارم پشت سرهم واسه 6 صبح فردا ( داشتم تنبلی میکردم فردا بیشتر بخوابم چون امشب دیر تر میخوابم و سردرد شدید گرفته بودم )
قبل 1:30 خوابیدن امشب ( استثنا) _  دانلود اپلیکیشن روز شمار کنکور 1400و توجه بهش _ و مهم تر از همه داشتم بخاطر بهونه خستگی این چن سال هی بهونه تراشی میکردم واسه همه چی و اگه کاری نکنم نابودم میکنه کلن حتی واسه کارای حداقل زندگی ...، خب میخوام و تصمیم گرفتم به ذهنم نشون بدم رئیس کیه و کنترل دست منه ! )

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*ممنون ازتگ من پایه ام*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شدیدن نظم و افسار زندگی از دستم دررفته
> 
> با تا یکی دوهفته ی دیگه ری استور ستینگ کنم ..................................................  ..............فعلا با دوسه تا چالش عادت ها رو بازیابی کنیم و بعد بیشتر و بیشتر
> 
> فعلا
> هرروز صبح 5 ونیم بیدار شم
> تا 7 صبح مطالعه آزدام رو انجام بدم
> 
> (هرروز باید بیداری رو داخل تاپیک اعلام کنم)




*Day T**w**o

بیداری ✓*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شدیدن نظم و افسار زندگی از دستم دررفته
> 
> با تا یکی دوهفته ی دیگه ری استور ستینگ کنم ..................................................  ..فعلا با دو تا چالش عادت ها رو بازیابی کنیم و بعد بیشتر و بیشتر
> 
> فعلا
> هرروز صبح 5  بیدار شم
> تا 7 صبح مطالعه آزدام رو انجام بدم
> 
> (هرروز باید بیداری رو داخل تاپیک اعلام کنم)


*Day Two

بیداری ✓

مطالعه ✓*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شدیدن نظم و افسار زندگی از دستم دررفته
> 
> با تا یکی دوهفته ی دیگه ری استور ستینگ کنم ..................................................  ..............فعلا با دو تا چالش عادت ها رو بازیابی کنیم و بعد بیشتر و بیشتر
> 
> فعلا
> هرروز صبح 5  بیدار شم
> تا 7 صبح مطالعه آزدام رو انجام بدم
> 
> (هرروز باید بیداری رو داخل تاپیک اعلام کنم)


*Day Three

بیداری ✓
**مطالعه ✓*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شدیدن نظم و افسار زندگی از دستم دررفته
> 
> با تا یکی دوهفته ی دیگه ری استور ستینگ کنم ..................................................  ..............فعلا با سه تا چالش عادت ها رو بازیابی کنیم و بعد بیشتر و بیشتر
> 
> فعلا
> هرروز صبح 5  بیدار شم
> روز رو با خوندن یک صفحه قرآن شروع کنم (جدید)
> تا 7 صبح مطالعه آزدام رو انجام بدم
> 
> (هرروز باید بیداری رو داخل تاپیک اعلام کنم)


*روز چهارم*

*بیداری ✓

قرآن* *✓

(یه چالش جدید شروع روز با یک صفحه قرآن اضافه شد)*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شدیدن نظم و افسار زندگی از دستم دررفته
> 
> با تا یکی دوهفته ی دیگه ری استور ستینگ کنم ..................................................  ..............فعلا با سه تا چالش عادت ها رو بازیابی کنیم و بعد بیشتر و بیشتر
> 
> فعلا
> هرروز صبح 5  بیدار شم
> روز رو با خوندن یک صفحه قرآن شروع کنم (جدید)
> تا 7 صبح مطالعه آزدام رو انجام بدم
> 
> (هرروز باید بیداری رو داخل تاپیک اعلام کنم)


*Day Four

**بیداری ✓

قرآن* *✓
**
مطالعه ✓**


*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*Day Five

بیداری ✓

قرآن ✓

مطالعه ✓*

----------


## Fawzi

تغییر و ایجاد چالشای جدید خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (4): 
یکنواخت نباشید که ب مرور ریشه میکنه تو وجودتون و نمیزاره دریچه های جدیدی از زندگی واستون باز شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rainbow7

مهندس فعالیتت کم شده نیستی

البته این خوبه مجازی کم شه

----------


## ژوپیتر

عادت هایی که باید ایجاد کنم ؛ عادت هایی که باید ادامه بدم ؛ عادت هایی که باید حفظ کنم : 

1 ) 9 ساعت مطالعه روزانه ؛ ساعت می نیمم و روتینم بشه (هیچ وقت کمتر از ۹ ساعت نخونم )  ( ادامه و حفظ) 

2) حتما قبل از ساعت ۱۲ شب گزارش کار روزانه م رو بفرستم واس مشاور. (ایجاد)

3) صبح ساعت 5/5 بیدار شم . نماز صبح بخونم و تا ساعت 7 ؛ یعنی به مدت ۹۰ دقیقه، درسی که نقطه ضعفم هست رو بخونم . (ایجاد ) 

4) ابتدا تا قبل از ساعت ۷ شب و سپس تا قبل از ساعت ۱۰ شب ، تنه و بخش های اصلی برنامه م رو تموم کنم . (ادامه)

5) هرشب 1 درک مطلب زبان بزنم و 1 درک مطلب عربی (ادامه) 

6) برنامه ساعتی روزانه م رو کاملاااااا دقیق و منظممممم مثل زنگ های مدرسه اجرا کنم .(ایجاد) 

7) برنامه ای که مشاورم بهم میگه نشینم عین ربات انجام بدم بلکه با توجه به شناختی که از خودم دارم بهبودش بدم و توسعه ش . (حفظ)

8) با خانوادم مهربون باشم تا اونام با من مهربون باشن ! (ادامه )

9) مشکلاتم رو با خانواده و دوستای صمیمیم و مشاورم در میون بذارم و ازشون کمک بخوام و نریزم توی خودم و از وسواس فکری دربیام . (ادامه)

10) در جمع های غیبت و خاله زنکی مامانم شرکت نکنم ! (حفظ )


پ .ن : هر جمعه میام انجمن و این تاپیک رو چک می کنم و گزارش میدم که به چنتا از این ۱۰ عادت جامه عمل پوشونده م . (فقط و فقط به مدت ۱۵ دقیقه)  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## high.target

_به بههههه
بلی بلی بلییی
خب منم باید کم کم بیام ی سری چالش جدیدووو برنامه ریزی کنممم اورع
دم همه اونایی ک اومدن اینجا رو آوردن بالا گرم
مرسی از همگی^_^_

----------


## Rainbow7

> _به بههههه
> بلی بلی بلییی
> خب منم باید کم کم بیام ی سری چالش جدیدووو برنامه ریزی کنممم اورع
> دم همه اونایی ک اومدن اینجا رو آوردن بالا گرم
> مرسی از همگی^_^_


اورع

----------


## مینا0_0

> *تویی که این تاپیکو برای اولین بار باز میکنی باید بدونی از همین لحظه که این پیامو میخونی باید شروع کنی چون با واگذار کردن حال به اینده همیشه تو امید آینده ای*


ساعت ۲:۵۲ شب 
روز دوشنبه ۱۴۰۰/۴/۲۱ 
من کتابو باز کردم :")
نمیدونم الان هستی یا نه 
فقد میتونم بگم مرسی بابت حرفت  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*خب
بعد از 4 ماه این تاپیک رو آپ کنیم* 


*چندتا کار رو باید اجرایی کنم یه چالش برای خودم بذارم* 
_بیداری 4 صبح 
_نمازها اول وقت خونده بشه  :Yahoo (22): 
_انجمن فقط بعداز ساعت 8 شب اجازه سر زدن دارم  :Yahoo (22): 
_ورزش سهمش بره بالاتر 
_میانگین ساعت مطالعه ام رو ببرم بالاتر 


*خب فعلا همینا باشه ....هرشب میام نتیجه اون روز رو گزارش میدم*  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## rz1

_بدو بالاااااا❤❤❤_

----------


## rz1

_خب
من اومدنم ب انجمن کم شده
ولی این بازه ده روز رو انجام میدم و بعد از ده روز ینی تاریخ 12 دی ماه میام گزارشش رو میدم...
روزی پنج ساعت رو باید داشته باشم برا مطالعه درسهام! بیشتر ک بهتره!ولی این پنج ساعت زوریه!
وقتیم ک دارم میخونم باید گوشی رو بزنم هواپیما!
عقب مونده های امینواسید و خون رو تا قبل از اینکه ب فرجه امتحان برسه بخونم
شبا (از امشب) ساعت یک نهااایتش دیگه خواب باشم..
ی وقت یک ساعته برا سوالای درسی داداشم بذارم کنار!ن اینکه هروفت سوال داشت بیاد سراغم یا اینکه موقع استراحتم بیاد

وقت بیشتری بذارم روی پادکستای روانشناسی اینا(حس میکنم تهی شدم از همه چی)
اون کتاب ک هشتگ عزیزم رو توش نوشتم رو بخونم....❤
ورزش هم سعی کنم ی روز درمیون داشته باشم..هرروز نمیتونم واقعا..خیلی تنبل شدم یهو نمیشه جو بگیرم

یاحق_

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط rz1


خب
من اومدنم ب انجمن کم شده
ولی این بازه ده روز رو انجام میدم و بعد از ده روز ینی تاریخ 12 دی ماه میام گزارشش رو میدم...
روزی پنج ساعت رو باید داشته باشم برا مطالعه درسهام! بیشتر ک بهتره!ولی این پنج ساعت زوریه!
وقتیم ک دارم میخونم باید گوشی رو بزنم هواپیما!
عقب مونده های امینواسید و خون رو تا قبل از اینکه ب فرجه امتحان برسه بخونم
شبا (از امشب) ساعت یک نهااایتش دیگه خواب باشم..
ی وقت یک ساعته برا سوالای درسی داداشم بذارم کنار!ن اینکه هروفت سوال داشت بیاد سراغم یا اینکه موقع استراحتم بیاد

وقت بیشتری بذارم روی پادکستای روانشناسی اینا(حس میکنم تهی شدم از همه چی)
اون کتاب ک هشتگ عزیزم رو توش نوشتم رو بخونم....❤
ورزش هم سعی کنم ی روز درمیون داشته باشم..هرروز نمیتونم واقعا..خیلی تنبل شدم یهو نمیشه جو بگیرم

یاحق


تا سی دی تمدید شد
و تا سی دی لا انجمن
 @eng.zahra
این چالشتو خیلی دوس داشتم..❤ممنون ازت_

----------


## Hans_Landa

*چه تاپیک خوبی 

با یک عادت شرو می کنم.
برای تمرکز بیشتر واسه درسای دانشگاه یه روز در میون میرم دانشگاه یا باغ کتاب به کارام برسم  خیلی بهم کمک می کنه و مجبور میشم صبح بلند شم.*

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط rz1


خب
من اومدنم ب انجمن کم شده
ولی این بازه ده روز رو انجام میدم و بعد از ده روز ینی تاریخ 12 دی ماه میام گزارشش رو میدم...
روزی پنج ساعت رو باید داشته باشم برا مطالعه درسهام! بیشتر ک بهتره!ولی این پنج ساعت زوریه!
وقتیم ک دارم میخونم باید گوشی رو بزنم هواپیما!
عقب مونده های امینواسید و خون رو تا قبل از اینکه ب فرجه امتحان برسه بخونم
شبا (از امشب) ساعت یک نهااایتش دیگه خواب باشم..
ی وقت یک ساعته برا سوالای درسی داداشم بذارم کنار!ن اینکه هروفت سوال داشت بیاد سراغم یا اینکه موقع استراحتم بیاد

وقت بیشتری بذارم روی پادکستای روانشناسی اینا(حس میکنم تهی شدم از همه چی)
اون کتاب ک هشتگ عزیزم رو توش نوشتم رو بخونم....❤
ورزش هم سعی کنم ی روز درمیون داشته باشم..هرروز نمیتونم واقعا..خیلی تنبل شدم یهو نمیشه جو بگیرم

یاحق


خب
سی دی نشده ولی گزارشو میدمو میرم
ب یاد روزای کنکوری...با رنگ قرمز مینویسم چون راضی نبودم=)
خب!
خون با موفقیت ب پایان رسید طبق برنامه
امینواسید هم خوندم اما یادم رفتهباز باید بخونمش:/
روزی پنح ساعت رو نشد انجام بدم
ی روز دوساعت میشد ی روز از عصر تا شب گرفتارش بودم... بب برنامه شد اما مهم نی
پادکست روانشناسب اینا گوش دادم یکی دوتا فقط..ولی کارساز نبود یا من ادم تغییر نیستم!!!

کتابی ک هشتگ داشت هم صفحه 70 و خوردشم..=)
سوالای داداشمم باحوصله جواب میدادم...
ورزش هم نشد هیییچ! اومدم ورزش کنم حس میکردم با هر حرکتی یچی تو سرم تکون میخوره میره اونور دیگه




کار جدید:
فعلا ک فقط برا امتحانا میخونم
بعدش چار روز استراحت بین الترمین هست
اون چارروز کلا استراحت میخام کنم اما ما بینش سری هم ب گایتون باید بزنم اون تیکه ها ک علامت زدم درست نخوندم رو بخونم
کار ی روزه ولی مطمئنم توی ی روز کامل انجامش نمیدم
برا بقیه روزا هم:
کتاب قبلی ک تموم بشه،باید برم سراغ کتاب سقوط و بیگانه

ی سریال جدید کره ای ببینم

خطاطی رو ادامه بدم...اما ن با نی قلم... با خودکار.. ولی چقددددر دلم برا صدای کشبده شدن نی رو کاغذ روغنی تنگ شده...

ترم جدید هم ک شروع بشه نباید بذارم مثه ترم یک شل و ول شروع بشه ک اخرش دسپاچه بشم

پادکستای دوسداشتنیمم ول نمیکنم...

اینا برای تا پایان بهمن هست


"توکل بر خدا کردیم و رفتیم "
با یادی از "شیرین" از سیما..._

----------


## seyed..yousefi

بیا بالا( up)
+
چالش برای 14 روز مشخص شد
فعلا نمیتونم بگم چیه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _LuNa_

تاپیک خانوم مهندس خودمونه که !


نجورسن زهرا گلی؟  :Y (468): 




 این ماه آخری چندتا چالش باحال بذارم واسه خودم  سال جدیدُ پرانرژی تر  استارت بزنم




بیر: تنظیم تایم خواب (به محض بیدارشدن ازتختم جداشم :Y (442):  )


ایکی: پایبند بودن به برنامه ی غذایی ( تا نوروز1تا  1.5 کیلو به وزنم اضافه شه)



اوچ: جدی گرفتن ورزش(20تا30مین در روز) شبنه و چهارشنبه اسکات+ لانچ  دوشنبه و جمعه شنا 



دورد: هرروز یکی از رباعیات جناب خیام رو بخونم و حفظ کنم 


بش:تایم درس خوندن اگر  بی حوصله بودم جای خوابیدن الکی یا فکرکردنهای بی نتیجه -___-   برم سراغ سازم یا خوش نویسی :Y (557): 



آلتی: با حوصله تر وجدی  درس بخونم  :Y (503): 




یددی:قول دادم در بدترین شرایط هم سنجیده و منطقی رفتار کنم!


دس از لوس شدن و لجبازی بردارم

(این یه دونه مهمترهستش برام  :Yahoo (90):  )

----------


## _LuNa_

اولین روز چالش


بیست وهفتمین روز از ماه یازدهم 1400


تایم بیداری 5.30

تایم جداشدن ازتخت 6.30  :Yahoo (110): 


 این یه مورد بااااااااید اوکی شه !

برم که بترکونم چالش ها رو دونه دونه  :Y (729):

----------


## lix_Max

*من مکث به خودم قول میدم از امروز این جنین شناسی لنتی رو شروع کنم به خوندن*

----------


## _LuNa_

اولین روز چالش قابل قبول بود!


باوجود اینکه میگرنم اذیت میکرد اما سطح انگیزه و انرژیمو بالا نگه داشتم تا برنامه هامو اوکی کنم!
یه دونه چالش وی آی پی 30 دقیقه ای هم اضافه کردم وحشتناک بهم انگیزه و انرژی میده :Y (655): 


امشب خواب واقعا میچسبه :Y (483): 


رباعی امروز که خوندم وحفظش کردم:


" چون عهده نمیشود کسی فردا را


حالی خوش دار این دل پر سودا را


می نوش به ماهتاب ای ماه که ماه


بسیار بتابد و نیابد مارا "


 :Y (397):

----------


## _LuNa_

دومین روز چالش

بیست و هشتمین روز از ماه یازدهم 1400


تایم بیداری 6.30


جداشدن ازتخت 7


30 مین کمتراز دیروز :Y (748):  


هنوزم سردرد دارم شدید  :Y (696): 

اما
 واسه تیک زدن چالشای امروز ترسناک فول انرژیم  :Y (728):

----------


## _LuNa_

دومین روزچالش پرفکت!


 جسمی له داغون و خسته به معنای واقعی کلمه

اما روحی عالی 


ومنم همینومیخوام همین خستگی جسمی و آرامش روانی!



فردا باید چالش شنا رو برم  :Y (442): 



یعنی میتونم به زودی رکورد رفیقمو بزنم؟!!!  :Yahoo (21):   :Y (729): 


امیدوارم!!!  :Y (484): 


رباعی امروز خیلی جالبه :


"من هیچ ندانم که مرا آنکه سرشت

ازاهل بهشت کرد یا دوزخ زشت

جامی و بتی و بربطی برلب کشت

این هرسه مرا نقدوتورا نسیه بهشت "


.
.
.

 :Y (483): 


+
پ.ن:  پیرو امتیازت زهراجان  چشم خانوم مهندس کلی آرزوی خوب برای شما  ارشد میترکونی :Y (468):  :Y (554):  :Yahoo (81): 

*eng.zahra@*

----------


## _LuNa_

سومین روز چالش


بیست و نهمین روز از ماه یازدهم 1400


تایم بیداری: 8  :Y (442): 


هر 30 مین یه بارمدام بیدارشدم و دوباره خوابیدم اصلا جالب نبود -______-


تایم فیلم تماشاکردن امروزُ کنسل میکنم تا جبران شه!



 :Y (623):  :Y (647):  :Y (567):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> بیا بالا( up)
> +
> چالش برای 14 روز مشخص شد
> فعلا نمیتونم بگم چیه



*امروز انجام شد (‌با یکمی ناقصی البته)*

----------


## _LuNa_

سومین روز چالش 

امروز خیلی خوب بود خیلی خیلی خوب...

دوس دارم همه ی روزها اینشکلی باشن


مخصوصا با چالش شنایی که رفتم!

چقدرخندیدم لپام درد میگرفت  :Y (716):  یکی دوباری هم باصورت اومدم زمین  :Y (442): 

شونه هام و کف دستام درد میکنن

اما باحاله چون قراره به زودی رکوردشو بشکونم آره !!  :Y (564): 


رباعی امروز رو خیلی دوس دارم:


"آن مایه زدنیا که خوری یاپوشی

معذوری اگر در طلبش میکوشی

باقی همه رایگان نیرزد هشدار

تاعمر گرانمایه بدان نفروشی! "

فعلا یه گزینه س واسه خوشنویسی شکسته نستعلیق که بنویسم و بزنم روی دیوار اتاقم واسه یادگاری از چالش

+
ای کاش میگرن نداشتم :Y (461): 

.
.
.
 :Y (483):

----------


## _LuNa_

چهارمین روز چالش


آخرین روز از ماه یازدهم 1400


تایم بیداری:6

به محض اینکه چشامو بازکردم ازتختم جداشدم واین عالیه  :Y (748): 


آخرین روز بهمن  بااااید خیلی بهتراز تموم روزهای این ماه باشه!


پرانرژی ترازهمیشه :Y (602): 

تیک بخورن چالشا دونه دونه

تامن بشم یه دختر نمونه  :Y (573):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

یه چالش هم میخوام برا خودم در نظر بگیرم
تازگیا نرمش صبح و اینجور چیزا انجام نمی دم
فک کنم اینم به عنوان چالش فرعی در کنار اون چالش اصلی که هنوز نگفتم چیه :/ خوب باشه!

----------


## _LuNa_

چهارمین روز چالش

روز قشنگی بود کلا امروز  :Yahoo (10): 


کلا یه حس سرخوشیِ خاصی داشتم ودارم :Y (647): 

چالش اسکاتُ انجام ندادم  و طناب زدم اون حس باحاله رو نداشت !  :Y (452): 


عصر هم بیشترازتایم روتین خوابیدم و عذاب وجدان دارم :Yahoo (31): 

اما از رباعی امروز بینهایت کیف کردم:

"این یک دو سه روز نوبت عمرگذشت

چون آب به جویبار و چون باد به دشت

هرگز غم دو روز مرا یاد نگشت

روزی که نیامده ست و روزی که گذشت"

همین یه دونه رباعی واسه داشتن یک حالِ خوب  کفایت میکنه! :Y (470): 


پرونده ی بهمن ماه بسته شد خوشحالم خوب تموم شد...

 :Y (483): 




دلم واسه هیچ چیز و هیشکی تنگ نشده بود جز همین شکلکهای باحال و بامزه ی فروم!

----------


## _LuNa_

پنجمین روز چالش 


اولین روز از آخرین ماه  1400



تایم بیداری: 6.45


 :Y (738):

----------


## _LuNa_

پنجمین روز چالش


نصف تایم امروز رو به خاطر میگرنم ازدس دادم 

نتونستم ورزش کنم + ساعت مطالعه م افت کرد

 وسط گریه هام خندیدم و باخنده هام  گریه کردم...

اما در کل روز خوبی بود

خیلی خوبه یه نفر عمیقا و قلبا باورت داشته باشه و مدام تواناییهاتُ بهت یادآوری کنه!

 :Yahoo (90): 
یه قهوه ترک باحال آماده کردم واسه خودم  امشب بیدار میمونم و درس میخونم 

+
امروز رباعی حفظ نکردم همون قبلی هارو مرور کردم

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*1 اسفند
نصف و نیمه انجام شد
*

----------


## _LuNa_

ششمین روز چالش

دومین روز از ماه دوازدهم 1400

تایم بیداری : 8 !


هوای باحالیه روز باحالی هم باید بشه!


 :Y (738): 


فقط چندروز دیگه فروم اومدنو تحمل کنم تمومه


کاش حرف گوش بدم و اینقدر لجباز نباشم مهمترین چالشم همینه : (

----------


## _LuNa_

> *1 اسفند
> *
> *نصف و نیمه انجام شد
> *



عیبی یوخ  مهم اینه صفر نشه ^_^


واسه منم امروز کامل انجام نشد  :Y (442):

----------


## _LuNa_

ششمین روز چالش


امروز خوب شروع نشد اما من عالی تمومش کردم!  :Y (671): 


رباعی امروز تامل برانگیزِ :



" چون نیست زهرچه هست جز باد به دست

چون هست به هر چه هست نقصان و شکست

انگار که هرچه هست در عالم نیست

پندار که هرچه نیست در عالم هست "

+ 

  برای من همیشه فردا روز بهتری ِ !  :Y (674): 


 :Y (483):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*2 اسفند
انجام شد*

----------


## _LuNa_

هفتمین روز چالش 

سومین روز از ماه دوازدهم 1400


تایم بیداری : 7


امروز اگر از آسمان سنگ هم بباره من بااااید چالش ورزشیمو برم :Y (504): 

.
.
.



 :Y (397):

----------


## _LuNa_

هفتمین روز چالش


امروزخیلی خوب شروع شد و خوب هم داره تموم میشه


فقط این تایم خواب عصرم اوکی شه دیگه تمومه!


رباعی امروز  بسی جالب ! :

"گر مِی نخوری طعنه مزن مستان را

بنیاد مکن تو حیله و دستان را

تو غره بدان مشو که مِی می نخوری

صدلقمه خوری که مِی غلام است آن را ! "

اگر ادبیات و موسیقی نبود  این دنیای عجیب و درب داغون مفت هم نمی ارزید!

 +


 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## _LuNa_

یک هفته فارغ  ز غوغای جهان طور

 این تاپیک مثل یه گوشه ی دنج بود واسم


تجربه ی جالبی بود


چهارمین روز از ماه دوازدهم  1400

پایان

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*دیروز 3 اسفند

تا حد زیادی انجام شد*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*4 اسفند

انجام شد
*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*5 اسفند انجام شد
*

----------

